# Giving them a taste of their own medicine



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi everyone:
On 12-29-06 in the "Hot Topics" forum I posted a question titled "I've been thinking". It got some views but no comments so I'd like to explain it here. In a nutshell I am determined to bring a class action type counter lawsuit against the "ecoterrorist" supporting groups(ETSGs) that are suing the Minnesota DNR to "change trapping". I am currently researching three topics: The lynx studies in Minnesota and Maine. The same ETSGs are suing the Maine DNR also targeting changing trapping. The two lynx studies are virtually identical with the same federal researchers doing the surveys. The third topic is the de-listing of the grey(timber) wolf in Minnesota. It was re-listed from endangered to threatened recently. IMO it should be de-listed again and re-listed to fur-bearer or big game animal status. It has recovered fully in all of it's former ranges and is colonizing new areas. The federal folks that did the lynx studies are as far as I can determine nonpolitical in these studies. Sorry for the long post. Any questions or comments? 8:|


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting idea.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck........sounds like quite an undertaking for one individual. Hope you have lots of friends who are attorneys, furbearer bioligists, etc. as well as having a documented source to back-up your numbers.

Perhaps infiltrating the anti's would be a place to start :wink:

It would be a matter of time, and earning their trust before you'd be allowed to be one of their "elite crew" of scumbags who break the law in order to support their sick ways of thinking.

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

I know Smitty, at first glance this seems impossible. If it weren't for the internet it would be possible. If fact I think the internet will be the undoing of the animal whack job movement in america. Too much information is available now, they can't hide as easy. I'm determined to do this or find out why it can't be done. Also if the lawsuit isn't possible then I'll petition to get it on a ballot and let us Minnesotans decide. The ballot initiative would read something like this: Are you in favor of sound science to manage our resources? Are you in favor of out of state animal activists trying to manage our resources. I think to reason it hasn't been tried is how many trapping attorneys have you met? We are out here on the free fringe of society left to our own devices, And really I don't know of any trapping organization that could fund a lawsuit, besides I can't work with committees I'd do better alone. If I do the legwork and present my case it may work. At this time the Federal lynx researchers are still answering my emails. At least I'll be one smart trapper when I'm done. Who knows I may become so smart I'll quit beaver trapping. Stay tuned for my book "Long-lining The Anti's". My followup book will be entitled "Ingrid is a Dog, is a Rat" LOL 8


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol.....let me know when you're doing the book-signing.

Give some serious thought to any "fall-out", should your endevor go "sour".

I'd say alot of these matters need to fall on the heads of those in office......or let those heads fall :wink:

Need to get alot of these wussies out of office & get this country BACK to what it used to be...........

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Smitty, one of my concerns is getting some type of legal action from them that I can't afford to fend off. Otherwise I pretty much take the "country boy can survive" attitude. I think I'll be ok because it would be a class action lawsuit on behalf of Minnesotans' for sound wildlife management. Of course I realize what they tried to do to Russ Carmin so I'm not looking at the world through a rose colored scope. Er, I mean glasses. The eco-freaks sure can't let this action succeed or it will be the end of them. But I"m tired of what ain't right and I'm not gonna take it anymore. BTW, I found out that non-profits have been getting sued for the last thirty years or so. A change in the law back the allowed this. Keep in mind, this will be a long time coming unless I get help from an eager attorney. It could be a career maker or breaker for them. What looks good on Ingrid Newkirk? A lawsuit.
>*))))>{


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Plowdude said:


> But I"m tired of what ain't right and I'm not gonna take it anymore.


I wished more people in this country had that attitude :wink: :beer:

Smitty


----------

